# Feste Tabellengröße



## philipp p (31. Januar 2004)

Hi all,

hab eine kleine, sehr dumme Frage, worauf mir Google keine Antwort geben konnte 

Wie lege ich die Größe einer Tabelle "fest"? Angenommen,ich lege in Dreamweaver eine Tabelle an, mit 2 Spalten, für die 1 Spalte lege ich eine feste Größe fest. 

Schön und gut, wenn ich aber nun jedoch das Browserfenster klein mache, quetscht sich die gesamte Tabelle zusammen!

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine und könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Eminem (31. Januar 2004)

```
<table width="breite" height="hoehe">
```
für Breite und Hoehe kannst Du entweder eine Zahl eingeben für die gewünschte Pixelgrösse oder auch hinter die Zahl das "%" Zeichen um das Prozentualverhältnis zu bestimmen...

MFG Eminem


----------



## philipp p (31. Januar 2004)

Das habe ich, jedoch verschiebt  sich die Tabelle, wenn ich das Browserfenster kleiner mache.


----------



## Tim C. (31. Januar 2004)

Wobei eine prozentuale Breitenangabe dazu führt, dass sich die Tabelle trotzdem zusammenstaucht, wenn du die Fenstergröße ändert.


----------



## philipp p (31. Januar 2004)

Und wie kann ich das verhindern?


----------



## Tim C. (31. Januar 2004)

Indem du absolute Breiten in Pixel angibst.

```
<table width="800px" height="600px">
```
Diese Tabelle wird sich niemals dem Fenster anpassen.


----------



## philipp p (31. Januar 2004)

Lol thx, dass ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen bin


----------

